# I John 2:2 FOR THE SINS OF THE WHOLE WORLD?



## Jeremy (May 24, 2005)

"And he is the propitiation for our sins: and not for ours only, but also for the sins of the whole world." "“I John 2:2

When trying to defend the doctrine of limited atonement, this one has been a problem for me. Anyone have a good explanation for it?

Here goes mine. And please, tear it apart if you need to. I'm looking for the truth here.

Attempted explanation:

John was talking about not limiting Christ's atonement to a specific group or type of people but that He was crucified for all peoples all over the world. The term "world" is used in a general sense for "all types of people" as opposed to just Jews or just Gentiles. But "the whole world" does not refer to the sacrifice being made for every individual person in the world, just that those for whom He died are all over the world.

Feedback?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 24, 2005)

The translation of the Greek word kovsmos into English is not an exact science, seeing as how the word has so many different uses (at least 7 in the New Testament alone). It is likely translated "world" consistently to prevent translators from having to subjectively determine the context in English in every instance. Because of reasons such as this, having a knowledge of Greek and being able to exegete in context is highly important for Pastors and scholars alike.

The word can mean ...

... the Universe as a whole in Acts 17:24
... the Earth itself in John 13:1; Ephesians 1:4, etc.
... the "world system" in John 12:31
... the whole human race in Romans 3:19, etc.
... the human race minus believers in John 15:18; Romans 3:6, etc.
... the Gentiles in contrast from the Jews in Romans 11:12, etc.
... believers only in John 1:29; 3:16,17; 6:33; 12:47; 1 Corinthians 4:9; 2 Corinthians 5:19

So then, for a heterodox Arminian to use the hermeneutical principle that "world" always means "world" puts them in a sticky situation when needing to explain some passages in the New Testament where such an interpretation makes little to no sense at all.



[Edited on 5-25-2005 by WrittenFromUtopia]


----------



## Jeremy (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> The word can mean ...
> 
> ...



 

In I John 2:2 is this an instance of "believers only" or is it something along the lines of what I was saying, that salvation goes beyond a certain group to "all types of people"?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 25, 2005)

I would say that in 1 John 2:2, the issue is over context, not the translation of Kosmos.

Calvin helps clear things up some:



> 2. And not for ours only. He added this for the sake of amplifying, in order that the faithful might be assured that the expiation made by Christ, extends to all who by faith embrace the gospel.
> 
> Here a question may be raised, how have the sins of the whole world been expiated? I pass by the dotages of the fanatics, who under this pretense extend salvation to all the reprobate, and therefore to Satan himself. Such a monstrous thing deserves no refutation. They who seek to avoid this absurdity, have said that Christ 1 suffered sufficiently for the whole world, but efficiently only for the elect. This solution has commonly prevailed in the schools. Though then I allow that what has been said is true, yet I deny that it is suitable to this passage; for the design of John was no other than to make this benefit common to the whole Church. Then under the word all or whole, he does not include the reprobate, but designates those who should believe as well as those who were then scattered through various parts of the world. For then is really made evident, as it is meet, the grace of Christ, when it is declared to be the only true salvation of the world.


----------



## Jeremy (May 25, 2005)

Gabe, thank you.

This quote from Calvin is really good. I think he was leaning in the same direction I am. It was intended as he said "to make this benefit common to the whole Church." and that "those who should believe as well as those who were then scattered through various parts of the world."

The real stinger is the last sentence, "For then is really made evident, as it is meet, the grace of Christ, when it is declared to be the only true salvation of the world."

So in saying that we know that our religion is not just some little click we formed, but the one true way of salvation for the whole world.

I think it is also interesting to take note of the preceeding verse...I John 2:1. 

"My little children, these things write I unto you, that ye sin not. And if any man sin, we have an advocate with the Father, Jesus Christ the righteous: (vs.1)

...And he is the proptiation for our sins...(vs.2)

He's giving them the reason our sin no longer damns us... because Jesus our proptiation or appeasement of God's wrath on our sin is continually standing in for us making intercession for us based upon His sacrifice. This passage gives great assurance and is designed to help us overcome our sin... "My little children, these things write I unto you, that ye sin not." (vs.1)


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 25, 2005)

Revelation 5:9-10 (ESV) sheds light on what is meant by the term "world" in 1 John 2:2:



> And they sang a new song, saying, "Worthy are you to take the scroll and to open its seals, for you were slain, and by your blood you ransomed people for God from every tribe and language and people and nation, and you have made them a kingdom and priests to our God, and they shall reign on the earth."



That interpretation makes sense because that transition from an ethnic covenant to a worldwide one was a transitional theme that needed to be often emphasized to the New Testament churches, and we see that theme throughout the NT. In other words, Calvinists and non-Calvinists both agree that the term "world" in 1 John 2 _at least_ logically refers to people of every race and region, but it is only the non-Calvinists who further claim that it is logical for it to refer to every individual; and the only way to conclusively claim that such an interpretation is indeed logical is for the non-Calvinist to presuppose their doctrine of Universal Atonement in approaching the text - thus, that verse itself cannot be effectively used as support text for either view on the atonement.

And if someone tries to go down the path of claiming that all instances of that word are to be taken literally, let them chew on these verses for awhile[1]:

-Genesis 3:20 "The man called his wife's name Eve, because she was the mother of all living."[2]
-Genesis 6:13 "And God said to Noah, 'I have determined to make an end of all flesh, for the earth is filled with violence through them. Behold, I will destroy them with the earth.'"[3]
-Genesis 6:17 "For behold, I will bring a flood of waters upon the earth to destroy all flesh in which is the breath of life under heaven. Everything that is on the earth shall die."[4]
-Matthew 10:22 "And you will be hated by all for my name's sake. But the one who endures to the end will be saved."[5]
-Mark 1:5 "And all the country of Judea and all Jerusalem were going out to him and were being baptized by him in the river Jordan, confessing their sins."[6]
-Luke 2:1-3 "In those days a decree went out from Caesar Augustus that all the world should be registered. This was the first registration when Quirinius was governor of Syria. And all went to be registered, each to his own town."[7]
-John 1:10-12 "He was in the world, and the world was made through him, yet the world did not know him. He came to his own, and his own people did not receive him. But to all who did receive him, who believed in his name, he gave the right to become children of God."[8]
-John 12:19 "So the Pharisees said to one another, 'You see that you are gaining nothing. Look, the world has gone after him.'"[9]
-Romans 1:8 "First, I thank my God through Jesus Christ for all of you, because your faith is proclaimed in all the world."[10]
-1 Corinthians 6:12 "'All things are lawful for me,' but not all things are helpful.'All things are lawful for me,' but I will not be enslaved by anything."[11]
-1 Corinthians 10:23 "'All things are lawful,' but not all things are helpful. 'All things are lawful,' but not all things build up."[12]
-2 Timothy 4:17 "But the Lord stood by me and strengthened me, so that through me the message might be fully proclaimed and all the Gentiles might hear it."[13]
-1 John 2:15-16 "Do not love the world or the things in the world. If anyone loves the world, the love of the Father is not in him. For all that is in the world"”the desires of the flesh and the desires of the eyes and pride in possessions"”is not from the Father but is from the world."[14]
-1 John 5:19 "We know that we are from God, and the whole world lies in the power of the evil one."[15]
-Revelation 13:3 "One of its heads seemed to have a mortal wound, but its mortal wound was healed, and the whole earth marveled as they followed the beast."[16]

[1] All Scriptures are ESV
[2] She was not, however, the mother of Adam.
[3] He did not, however, make an end to the flesh of Noah and his family.
[4] See footnote 3.
[5] We will not, however, be hated by fellow believers for Christ's name's sake, nor by those who never meet or know of us as individuals.
[6] It is known that not every single person in Judea and Jerusalem is in reference here, because there were still said in the New Testament to be many unbelievers in those lands after that time.
[7] Neither of these words refers to every person in the world, but only the locals, as that is the only land over which Caesar Augustus has control.
[8] Because of verse 12, the last phrase in verse 10 cannot refer to every individual.
[9] It is known that not everyone in Jesus' local land went after Him, as the New Testament is replete with mention of unbelievers after that point"”furthermore, those in other countries had not yet even been evangelized, and even had they been, the Pharisees would not have known about every individual.
[10] Most of the countries of the world, however, had not yet been evangelized.
[11] It is clear from elsewhere in Scripture, however, that there are many specific deeds that are not lawful, and thus this passage cannot refer to every possible thing.
[12] See footnote 11.
[13] The Lord was certainly not, however, using Paul to proclaim the message to every Gentile, as Paul died before he even visited most countries.
[14] The statement that "all that is in the world" is not from the Father and is not to be loved, even as shown by that phrase being immediately interpreted in a restrictive way, does not refer to every single thing in the world, since believers, Scriptures and the like are in the world, and those things are certainly from the Father, and are things to love.
[15] The "world" in this passage cannot refer to every individual, as it is being specifically contrasted with those individuals that are not from God.
[16] We know, however, that believers did not follow the beast, nor did those not living in its time.


----------



## Jeremy (May 25, 2005)

Good read. Very helpful and basically solved the problem.

Thanks. Have to get to sleep. Goodnight.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (May 25, 2005)

Jeremy,

You might check out: http://public.csusm.edu/guests/rsclark/Atonement.html

rsc


----------

